
Voyager’s Golden Record for Aliens Now Available on SoundCloud - Tekker
http://www.popsci.com/now-you-can-listen-voyager-golden-records-soundcloud
======
RickHull
Direct soundcloud link: [https://soundcloud.com/nasa/sets/golden-record-
sounds-of](https://soundcloud.com/nasa/sets/golden-record-sounds-of)

I'm shocked at the extremely low fidelity. It sounds almost like 8 bit crush
on top of POTS bandwidth filters. Some had nearly as much noise as signal to
my ears -- I never noticed any laughter in #17 _Footsteps, Heartbeat,
Laughter_. Any footsteps were indistinguishable from heartbeats.

~~~
flashman
That link is 'Sounds of Earth', there's also 'Greetings to the Universe':
[https://soundcloud.com/nasa/sets/golden-record-greetings-
to-...](https://soundcloud.com/nasa/sets/golden-record-greetings-to-the)

------
ericHosick
I sometimes think (maybe hope) that the purpose of sending Voyager into deep
space is to, some day, give someone an excuse to make a quick detour to pick
it up and bring it home.

~~~
blhack
Imagine that it becomes a museum some day. Fly out there and look at it,
undisturbed.

------
542458
Shame this doesn't have the 90-some minutes of music that the original record
had on it.

Fun fact: Carl Sagan was in charge of the committee that selected these
sounds.

~~~
TD-Linux
When aliens eventually stumble on the probe, the music will probably still be
copyrighted.

~~~
ekianjo
Then we'll have a good excuse to destroy them all for copyright infringement.

------
fr0styMatt2
I wish we lived in a world as optimistic as that world back then :(

~~~
hermanmerman
Well contrast that with Stephen Hawking and Yuri Milner's $100m initiative to
search for alien life[1], and I'd say that we're still pretty optimistic about
that. We're basically searching for aliens who would've had the same idea as
we had with Voyager :) almost naive now that I think of it...

[1] [http://www.cbsnews.com/news/stephen-hawking-russian-
billiona...](http://www.cbsnews.com/news/stephen-hawking-russian-billionaire-
yuri-milner-search-alien-outer-space/)

~~~
duskwuff
Well, more precisely, aliens who are transmitting something akin to the
Arecibo message:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arecibo_message](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arecibo_message)

Except we only sent ours once in 1974, so aliens who didn't happen to be
listening in the right direction right then are out of luck.

------
fapjacks
I modified the galactic map of the golden record and have an updated version
tattooed across my back.

------
gPphX
the pictures :
[http://voyager.jpl.nasa.gov/spacecraft/sceneearth.html](http://voyager.jpl.nasa.gov/spacecraft/sceneearth.html)
[http://webodysseum.com/art/116-images-of-the-voyager-
golden-...](http://webodysseum.com/art/116-images-of-the-voyager-golden-
record/) Carl Sagan's girlfriend eating grapes in a supermarket :
[http://voyager.jpl.nasa.gov/spacecraft/images/image077.gif](http://voyager.jpl.nasa.gov/spacecraft/images/image077.gif)

------
jaryd
Favorite song on the album:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNj2BXW852g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNj2BXW852g)

------
iamcreasy
Correct me if I am wrong, I think these records were publicly available before
because I distinctly remember hearing a few of the greetings.

~~~
Tekker
They were, but not assembled in one place.

~~~
iamcreasy
Precisely. Thanks.

------
miesman
We really need to recall this thing before it gets us all killed

